# Professionelle Soundkarte



## Carndret (9. Juli 2003)

Welche Soundkarte könntet ihr empfehlen um professionell zu arbeiten? Es geht hauptsächlich um Audio- und MIDI-Aufnahme.
Die Karte sollte unbedingt einen digitalen (optischen?) Eingang und Ausgang haben und einen Direktanschluss für ein MIDI Kabel, sodass man ein MIDI-Keyboard nicht über den Gameport laufen lassen muss.


----------



## Whizzly (10. Juli 2003)

hiho,

hmmm eine gewisse preisvorstellung solltest du mitposten 
also die, die ich hab stimmt mich recht glücklich...
m-audio page 
sieh dich da mal um... da gibts so einiges. 
Ich hab die delta audiophile 2496, und die reisst schon was, 
kannste gscheide aufnahmen machen (siehe 2496 hehe)
kriegtst miditechnisch recht gute latenzen hin (~10 ms),
ausserdem mit einem spdif ein- und ausgang ausgerüstet,
und der preis is auch k für 200€!
also soweit ich weiss gibts drunter keine vernünftigen lösungen mehr... 
evtl die Terratec 2496, aber die kenn ich nich, was nich heissen soll dass die nix taugt 
hoffe konnte helfen, schaus dir halt ma an 

schönen tag noch 
whizzly


----------



## Carndret (10. Juli 2003)

Die Richtung stimmt schon mal. Ich hab mir gerade die Terratec angeschaut. Das gute bei der ist, dass sie je einen digitalen Ein- und Ausgang hat. Was man mit einem Spdif Ein- und Ausgang so alles machen kann und welche Vorteile es hat weiß ich leider nicht, deswegen eher Terratec.
Die Soundkarte ist eigentlich für jemand anderen und der hat diese Bedingungen (digital I/Os) gestellt. Die Preislage ist auch ganz ok. 
Das einzige was fehlt ist der MIDI Anschluss, den es wahrscheinlich, wenn verfügbar, nur über diese externen (oder einbaubaren) Anschlussgeräte gibt.
Dieser MIDI Port oder der Gameport ist sehr wichtig, da ein großer Teilder Aufnahmen mit einem MIDI-Keyboard gemacht werden.

Was sagst du zu der Terratec DMX 6fire 2496?


----------



## Peavey (19. Juli 2003)

*RME*

Hallo
Ich sag mal, dass RME-Sounkarten eine richtig gute Investion sind. Die sind sehr gut. http://www.rme-audio.de/ 
MIDI kann man dann auch über USB anschliessen.

Die Karten haben auch garkeinen Gameport. Ich arbeite mit der DIGI 96/8 und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Natürlich ist das eine kostspielige Sache, aber es lohnt sich!!!!

greetz


----------

